# 26C3: GSM-Hacken leicht gemacht



## Newsfeed (28 Dezember 2009)

Sicherheitsforscher haben eine Anleitung zum Knacken des Mobilfunk-Verschlüsselungsalgorithmus A5/1 sowie zum Bau eines IMSI-Catchers für das Abhören der Handy-Kommunikation auf Open-Source-Basis veröffentlicht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

